

Ask HN: Moving where there is no internet - jason_slack

I&#x27;m moving to an area of NY where there seems to be no internet (DSL, Cable, Ethernet, Fiber). The major companies don&#x27;t service it. DISH can get satellite internet there, its expensive for almost no bandwidth per month ($70&#x2F;mo for 10gb).<p>4G LTE, tethering out through a MiFi or phone would work. It has good coverage.<p>However this is a small cramp in my style. How do I go about finding tools for email, browsing, data transfer that are lower bandwidth? I write software in c++, use GitHub, etc. I&#x27;m an OS X user and even OS updates and XCode would be near impossible without going to a library or something.<p>Advice is appreciated.<p>Edit: I read about CradlePoint routers: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cradlepoint.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;branch-office-retail-pos&#x2F;arc-mbr1400-series-with-integrated-3g-4g
======
zafiro17
Not trying to be snarky or unhelpful here, but it is actually possible to live
off of dial up, if you change your habits and expectations. And no, I'm not
/that/ old. I wrote this about my experience living on dial-up while
living/working in Benin, West Africa. You won't be watching any youtube videos
or using Facebook or other javascript-heavy sites. But you can do really well
with IMAP, POP, FTP, NTTP, and the like.
[http://therandymon.com/index.php?/archives/166-Life-
in-56K.h...](http://therandymon.com/index.php?/archives/166-Life-in-56K.html)

~~~
jason_slack
Hi Randall! I read your blog. Thanks for the reply. Yes, there might be a few
dial-up options left in the area I am moving. I am surely going to check it
out. I will have a landline for phone but that is all Verizon can get me.

I have 30gb a month for 4g LTE so I am hoping I can stay with in this changing
browsing habits, downloading updates at friends, etc.

Your suggestions in the article are great. Offline RSS, using a dedicated
e-mail client, I'm also going to stop apps from phoning home unless needed.

Any ideas for file transfers? Meaning what if I am downloading and it stops,
having it pick up where I left off versus starting the download completely
over again...

------
MalcolmDiggs
I was in a similar situation for a few months while traveling (and living
within a 13gb/mo hotspot).

Biggest piece of advice: Open up your activity-monitor, click the network-tab
and just watch it while you work. I was amazed by how many things are
constantly polling or backing themselves up. I ended up switching IDEs because
of this.

Second piece of advice: Unless you're literally in the middle of nowhere, then
your neighbors are having the same problem. Sometimes a handshake-agreement
with the guy next door can save a lot of headache (eg, I'll give you 50 bucks
to let me use your wifi).

~~~
jason_slack
These are both good tips. Perhaps I can run Little Snitch on OS X to prevent
apps from "phoning" out unless I let them.

------
nimajalali
If you can find someone willing to share their internet within line of site of
your new place you could do a point to point.

Ubiquiti has great antennas that are relatively cheap. Unfortunately most
ISP's won't allow you to use/share/resell your connection beyond your
property, so be aware.

~~~
jason_slack
wow they make a lot of equipment....

~~~
nimajalali
Yup. Specifically for this I would use one of their NanoStations, which one
depends on a bunch of factors but the locoM5 is a solid choice when there's no
obstructions and plenty of clearance.

~~~
jason_slack
Any thoughts on how this might compare to the CradlePoint routers? Like the
one I mentioned?

